
Building a startup from $0 to $1 – Day 5: Build part 2 - branzzel
https://www.twitch.tv/branzzel
======
branzzel
Hello, everyone, I'm building my new startup publicly from $0 to $1, if you
could give me some advice It would be cool. Any suggestions are very welcome.

------
rman666
What do you mean, $0 to $1? Am I missing something?

~~~
branzzel
I mean I'm building a startup from zero and my first goal is win $1, then
$100, and so on. However, I want to start with small goals.

